# Powerpoint: change language in the entire document



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi,

I'm using Powerpoint 2002 to make presentations in English, French and Dutch.

I would like to know how I can change the language of the entire presentation. I do know how to change the language of the spell checker for a particular selection of text. However, this means that I have to go through each slide individually, open each object in the slide (tile, text boxes, ...) and set the correct language for each object individually.

I would like to change the language for all objects in all slides of my presentation at once.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You want to translate the text from one language to another? That's not built into Office. You need to either retype it in the other languages or use a third-party translator application.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

No, I don't want to translate the text.

I simply want to create a presentation in another than the default language.

Powerpoint chooses one language for the spelling checker, in my case Dutch.
When I type English text, the spell checker marks all words as misspelled, since obviously the English words in my text do not appear in the Dutch dictionary.

I can select the text in one object in one slide, go to Tools/Language... and select English. This means that the selected text will be spell checked using the English dictionary, which is what I want.

The problem is that I have to do this for every object on every slide separately. For each slide, I have to open the title text box, select the entire text, Tools/Language.../English; open the body text box, select the entire text, Tools/Language.../English; and so on. This is *very* time consuming.
I would like to change the language to "English" for all text objects on all slides in one go.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

In the Start Menu, there's a folder for Office. There should be a tool with "Language" in the name that will allow you to change the default language for Office applications.


----------

